# Rehoming Senior Ratty Near Central Illinois



## SweetestPumpkins (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey, all! I have a senior female rat named Novellee that I need to rehome. Her cagemates have recently passed due to old age, and I haven't been able to take in any more for financial and time reasons. Because of the same reasons, I have to find a new home for her. She's a nervous girl, and after her last cagemate passed, she's been pretty depressed. I'll try to post pictures below. For more information, either message me on here (I'll check my PMs whenever I get the chance) or email me at [email protected] I can meet near Bloomington, Springfield, or Peoria.


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

SweetestPumpkins said:


> Hey, all! I have a senior female rat named Novellee that I need to rehome. Her cagemates have recently passed due to old age, and I haven't been able to take in any more for financial and time reasons. Because of the same reasons, I have to find a new home for her. She's a nervous girl, and after her last cagemate passed, she's been pretty depressed. I'll try to post pictures below. For more information, either message me on here (I'll check my PMs whenever I get the chance) or email me at [email protected] I can meet near Bloomington, Springfield, or Peoria.


 You should post about this on the facebook group "The Rat Fan Club" It has a huge amount of members and I bet you have a good shot of finding someone in your area who will be willing to scoop her from you!


----------

